# New tank blues



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Does any one else have my problem when starting a new tank? My tank started empty and I placed 4 yellow labs and 2 eureka reds into it after the tank had been cycled. I knew that I wanted more fish but just haven't come across the perfect ones yet. About 3 weeks go by and I find an awesome red shoulder peacock and a tawain reef. I buy the two fish and decide to risk introducing them into the partially stocked tank because I'm eager to see the tank with fish and since I haven't gotten attached to any of my fish yet. The 2 new fish do fine for about a week and now both have come down with sickness and the tawain reef has already died. Some of the older stock are starting to show signs of the sickness and I'm likely to be back to square one. This also happened when I stocked my 125. I guess I learned my lesson this time and will remember the importance of quarantining new fish. Oh well, I just wanted to let out a little frustration....


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

What are your water readings? Are you sure the tank is fully cycled?


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

I found out that my problem is columaris (spelling may be off). I have been treating 2 of the peacocks for over a week now with Maricyn I and II and the tide seems to be turning. I don't want to speak to soon, but I believe they are going to make it. My red shoulder peacock was completely covered in a white layer and deteriorating fins. I felt he had no shot, He barely shows any sign now, I just hope that he didn't take too much damage to his gills. My history of treating sick fish has been very bleak so I'm rather excited to finally have a success story.


----------

